# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  عوارض جوراب واریس

## salamatpedia

*فواید استفاده از جوراب واریس طبی*

در این مقاله می خواهیم به بررسی فواید استفاده از جوراب واریس طبی بپردازیم:

*پیشگیری از بیماری واریس*
گاهی بسته به شرایط بیمار نیاز به استفاده از تستهای خاص همچون ABPI برای تعیین فشار جوراب مناسب می باشد و قضاوت در خصوص شرایط وریدها و دیگر شرایط توام نیاز به تبحر و تجربه کافی دارد. علاوه بر بیماران، جوراب های فشاری به افراد با مشاغل ایستاده  جهت  تقلیل حس خستگی در پا ها و پیشگیری از بیماری واریس  کمک کند .

*وارد کردن فشار تدریجی به پاها*
به نحوی که جورابهای فشاری بیشترین میزان فشار را در قسمت مچ پا وارد می سازند که به سمت بالا میزان فشار کاهش می یابد. این الگوی فشار تدریجی خون را به سمت قلب  بر خلاف نیروی جاذبه زمین هدایت می کند.

*کاهش قطر رگهای اصلی باعث بهبود حجم و فشار خون در وریدها*
جوراب واریس می تواند برای عملکرد بهتر عضلات ساق پا، بهبود برگشت خون و جذب مایع لنفاوی مفید واقع شوند.
درکل، جوراب واریس به انتقال خون بر خلاف نیروی جاذبه زمین به سمت قلب کمک می کند.. مانع از تجمع خون در وریدها، گشاد شدن وریدها و بروز یا گسترش رگهای وازیسی در پا می شود. اما باید دقت داشت محقق شدن تمام این فواید منوط به استفاده صحیح از جوراب و تجویز نوع مناسب آن است.
*
عوارض جوراب واریس*
به طور معمول استفاده از جوراب واریس حس سبکی و راحتی را در پاها ایجاد می کند و برای استفاذه از آن عوارض جانبی خاصی گزارش نشده است ولی بعضی از افراد بایستی از استفاده از جوراب اجتناب کنند. در واقع استفاده از جوراب واریس می تواند مشکلات آنها را تشدید  و سلامتی آنها را تهدید کند.
مبتلایان به نوروپاتی محیطی و یا هر شرایطی که حس پوست در آنها تقلیل یافته باشد. نمونه بارز این افراد بیماران  مبتلا به دیابت پیشرفته و مزمن است .مبتلایان به بیماریهای شریانهای محیطی و یا افراد با سابقه  جراحی  عروق پا  هم باید با احتیاط و مشورت پزشک اقدام به پوشیدن جوراب کنند .در صورت وجود هر گونه عفونت  و التهاب  پوستی، تورم  بسیار شدید در پاها سابقه  بیماری پیشرفته  قلبی و ریوی نیز بایستی  مشاوره پزشک قبل از پوشیدن جوراب واریس  بعمل آید .
در هر یک از این گروهها استفاده از جوراب ممکن است با خطراتی همراه باشد  به عنوان نمونه در افراد یکه  دچار  دیابت پیشرفته همراه درگیری  شریانهای محیطی هستند جوراب میتواند باعث اختلال  خونرسانی به  بافتها  شود . همینطور در افرادیکه دچار اختلال در حس  پاها هستند  ممکن است متوجه تنگ بودن جوراب واریس نشوند و این موضوع باعث بروز مشکلاتی شود.
به زبان کلی، هر بیماری زمینه ای خصوصا دیابت و بیماری قلبی  که دارید بایستی با پزشکتان در میان بگذارید تا در خصوص استفاده از جوراب به درستی راهنمایی شوید.

*سایزبندی جوراب واریس و کاربرد جوراب واریس*
انواع جوراب واریس طبی برای واریس با کیفیت و قیمتهای متفاوت در بازار موجود است تا انتظارات برآورده شود. جورابهای  طبی بسته به میزان فشار وارده در قسمت مچ پا طبقه بندی می شوند. معمولا میزان فشار جوراب به صورت یک دامنه ذکر می شود برای مثال 25-35 میلی متر جیوه، این توصیف بیانگر فشار حداکثری 35 در ناحیه مچ و فشار حداقلی 25 در بالاترین ناحیه تحت پوشش جوراب است. استانداردهای مختلفی در سطح دنیا برای طبقه بندی جورابهای درمانی تعریف شده است. به صورت خلاصه می توان فشار جوراب ها و کاربرد آنها را به شکل ذیل خلاصه کرد.جوراب واریس طبی بسته به ناحیه تحت پوشش نیز طبقه بندی می شود . متداولترین انواع جوراب واریس جورابهای زیر زانو، جوراب نیمه ران هستند البته جوراب شلواری و انواع دیگر جوراب ها نیز در بازار موجود هستند.پس از مشورت با پزشک در خصوص نوع و فشار جوراب، تعیین سایز دقیق برای بهره مندی از مزایای جوراب از اهمیت بسزایی برخورداراست.در هنگام استفاده از جورابهای درمانی نباید احساس تنگی آزار دهنده داشته باشید. البته در زمان تطبیق با جوراب جدید این حس طبیعی است اما پس از چند روز از استفاده در صورت تداوم حس تنگی نیاز به تغییر فشار جوراب و کنترل مجدد اندازه گیری جهت دوری از هر گونه خطا در تجویز است. جوراب واریس باید اندازه پایتان باشد و مثل یک لایه محافظ روی سطح پاهایتان قرار گیرد.
در صورتیکه برای اولین بار می خواهید جوراب درمانی استفاده کنید و به استفاده از جوراب عادت ندارید، به شما توصیه می شود ابتدا از جورابهای پیشگیری با فشار کمتر استفاده کنید و پس از عادت کردن به آنها جورابها با فشار بیشتر را امتحان کنید.

 کلینیک فوق تخصصی  واریس پا دکتر مهرداد اقدسی

----------

